
Linux Sucks ... For the last time [video] - orkohunter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMKeWTVYBUo
======
RandomException
Was feeling kind of sad to see this is the last year these appear. After
watching the video also understood the reason behind the decision - same
problems from year to year so there's really not much new stuff to talk about.

